# should i divorce him??? need desperate advice on this issue....



## pinky2129 (Sep 26, 2011)

heyy all, 

this is the first time for me to post on this site... (have gathered the courage to talk about this issue) well to cut my long story short... i have married this guy for around 3years and have known him for 5yrs... every thing was so much fun before marriage... going out, he enjoyed me being around him... he would nearly die if i didnt meet him even a single day... 

the problem started when i delivered our daughter.... he started changing so much that today i dont believe that hes the same man i vowed to spend the rest os my life with...

my problems with him are:

a) he doesnt give me money to spend on myself... he dusnt give me monthly allowance to which i can buy myself somethng... he gives me little money daily which end of the time goes in groceries and household items.... incase if i am able to save some..... whenever i got to the super market i need something.. being told if you have money then buy it.... wth! where am i suppose to remove it from? my daughter needs something ... i got to by it... he gets the diapers only...

b) he thinks i do nothing all day sitting at home.... dude i got a 20 months daughter... and he thinks i do nothing... got enough work there plus the cooking everyday...

c) MIL is a b****. she keeps taunting me for doing this and that.. he doesnt just see anything wrong with her... she keeps teaching my daughter greedy habits... which pisses me off!& instead of teling her somethng ... it come to me... 

d) No romance in life... hes just not showing any type of love towards me. sometimes if he feels lyk we wil have sex..... but when ever i want he says hes tired... we go out... hes face is always so grumpy... its like i have forced him to go out with me.
e) told to sit home everytym... if i want to go anywhere.... m being told no... takecare of the daughter... and hes allowed to see his friends everyday and go out with them on sundays..... they r all bachelors and he wishes to stay like them...

pls guys help me with a clear solution..... 

ps: i have spoken to him about all this..... he says don start your complains again and your stupidness...:scratchhead:


----------

